# Great Headboat Fishing !!!!!!



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

On 09-14-03 I went out on The Queen Mary from Point Pleasant Beach. Capt. J.B. got us on the blue fish. The action didn't stop all day. I caught five, the bigest was about nine pounds ( the biggest I've ever caught). I had a great time, can't wait to get back.


----------

